# Tucuxi ElektrikCar is back home in the US



## ElektrikCar (May 9, 2013)

Dear Forum Member,

I apologize to forget the car photos.

Best Regards,
Danet Suryatama

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCONRealoLp6nG50n6sVvWLQ


----------

